# Wireless DCCK



## sarhaynes (Dec 10, 2006)

I have been having some issues with getting the Wireless Internet Connection Kit actually delivered and installed in my house. I have recently upgraded to Whole-Home DVR and have 2 DVRs installed.
I have twice ordered the Wireless Connection kit from DirecTv.
The first time, the Tech came out and not only did he not have the Wireless Connection Kit, he had no idea the product existed. I have connected the Wired Connection Kit to my HR20 using my existing Wireless Bridge. This is working just fine, but I would like to reduce the number of pieces of equipment and being that my bridge is 
I called DirecTv again to order the Wireless Connection Kit and this time they sent one out, but the Tech refused to install it as he claimed my system was not compatible. However, from what I have read here and what DirecTv claims online and according to CSR this should work perfectly fine with my setup.
Even if there are issues with connecting it to the HR20, I have added an HR24 so I could simply move the connection to the HR24 box. This box is actually closer to my router, so this may be a better solution anyway!
I need some advice as to how to proceed, or should I just leave my good enough solution in place?


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

The WCCK is available for ordering at directv.com. Since you have Whole-Home, the WCCK should show up in the Equipment section of your account under Cinema Connection Kit (Self Install option) for $25 plus shipping.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

sarhaynes said:


> I have been having some issues with getting the Wireless Internet Connection Kit actually delivered and installed in my house. I have recently upgraded to Whole-Home DVR and have 2 DVRs installed.
> I have twice ordered the Wireless Connection kit from DirecTv.
> The first time, the Tech came out and not only did he not have the Wireless Connection Kit, he had no idea the product existed. I have connected the Wired Connection Kit to my HR20 using my existing Wireless Bridge. This is working just fine, but I would like to reduce the number of pieces of equipment and being that my bridge is
> I* called DirecTv again to order the Wireless Connection Kit and this time they sent one out,* but the Tech refused to install it as he claimed my system was not compatible. However, from what I have read here and what DirecTv claims online and according to CSR this should work perfectly fine with my setup.
> ...


So you have one, right?
Now which one do you have?
Do you see two coax connectors on it?
If so then it should have also come with a short coax, and connecting the SAT coax to the DECA, and then the short one to the HR24 input #1, "should do it". Going into the menu of the 24 will let you set it up for your wireless router.


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

I am looking at getting one of these. Will this allow viewing of shows from any of my 3 DVR's on the Ipad? Or do I need one on each STB?


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

The wireless DCCK connects your DIRECTV equipment to your home network and if you have Whole-Home DVR installed, you only need one of them.

There is a DIRECTV iPad app right now, but you can't use it to watch shows, at least not yet.


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

This is what the Directv Ipad apps description says. 
Playlist enhancement to view, watch & delete recorded programs from all of your connected HD DVR receivers.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think that's misleading. You can control a DVR connected to a TV but you can't stream that content directly to the iPad.


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

Is streaming in the works?


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

We have not been told that it is in the works, but that doesn't necessarily mean it won't happen some day. I fully expect it to become available eventually (streaming to iPad within your own home, not over the internet though).

We do know about NOMAD though, and there are a few threads around here about it. It will allow you to take your recordings and transcode them into a video file that you can then sync over to your iPad so you can take your recordings with you and watch them anywhere (no internet service needed to watch them).


----------

